# Windows-Drucker über samba+cups

## saschman66

Ich bin langsam am verzweifeln. Ich mach alles nach der Anleitung auf gentoo.de, aber es funktioniert nicht.

So siehts es aus:

Windows-XP Rechner mit Canon BJC 250 Drucker, freigegeben als CanonBub, der Rechner hat die IP 192.168.0.2.

Meine Rechner hat Gentoo 1.4 und die IP 192.168.0.1, samba und cups sind installiert. Ich greif über den Gast-Account auf den Windows-Drucker zu (will ich zumindest).

Ich folgende Zeile auf der Kommandozeile eingegeben: foomatic-configure -s cups -p Canon-BJC-250ex -c smb://gast:gast@192.168.0.2/print$ -n CanonBub -d bjc250gs.

So, danach starte ich: http://localhost:631 für das web-interface.

Als Name gebe ich CanonBub an, wähle als device "windows printer via samba", als device-url "smb://gast:gast@192.168.0.2/print$", als Modell "CANON BJC 250, CUPS+GIMP-print v4.2.2 (en)". So jetzt sollte doch der Drucker funktionieren, aber das tut er nicht.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen

----------

## zweistein12

Hi

Und was ist wenn du dieses foomatic weglaesst und nur ueber cups den Drucker ansprechen willst.

mfg

Mario

----------

## saschman66

ging auch nicht. Ich hab das foomatic-zeug weggelassen, aber es ging trotzdem nicht

----------

## zweistein12

http://www.danka.de/printpro/faq.html

Schau mal da nach wie man das auf der Kommandozeile macht und poste dann die ausgabe, bitt erstmal ohne foomatic

mfg

Mario

----------

## saschman66

Naja, ich hab mal folgende Zeile eingegeben: lpadmin -p CanonBub -E -v smb://gast:gast@192.168.0.2/print$ -D "Drucker" -L "nebenan" -P /usr/share/cups/model/de/bjc-250.ppd.gz

Aber leider hat das nicht funktioniert. Was hab ich falsch gemacht?

----------

## zweistein12

 *Quote:*   

>  lpadmin -p CanonBub -E -v smb://gast:gast@192.168.0.2/print$ -D "Drucker" -L "nebenan" -P /usr/share/cups/model/de/bjc-250.ppd.gz

 

Da steht smb://gast:gast@192.168.0.2/print$ ist das so korrekt, nach meinem Verstaendnis muesstes du den Drucker unter Win freigeben, und diesen Namen dann dort eintragen.

Gruss

Mario

----------

## saschman66

Hm

Ich hab mal smb://gast:gast@192.168.0.2/CanonBub (CanonBut ist der Freigabename meines Windowsdruckers) probiert, aber das ging genauso wenig.

----------

## zweistein12

Na verflucht nochmal das muss doch gehen.

Schau mal inder /var/log/cups/error-log nach verdaechtigen dingen.

ANsonsten tippe ich Windows, schau in der Hilfe nach ob gaeste ueberhaupt drucken duerfen. Sollte ja eigentlich nicht gehen. Ansonsten lieber Benutzer anlegen und ueber ihn drucken lassen.

Momentan faellt mir auch nicht mehr ein.

Aber vielleicht heute abend nochmal.

mfg

Mario

----------

## saschman66

Es kam öfter die Meldung "Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds." Also liegt es irgendwie mit samba zusammen, aber wie

----------

## saschman66

Noch was, bevor ich es vergess. Ich hab sambe nur installiert (ermege samba). Ich hab nichts  in der /etc/samba.conf geändert sonst irgendetwas anderes mit sambe. Muß ich da noch was machen?

----------

## saschman66

Ich hab nochmal in der error_log nachgeschaut. Da steht nachdem ich den Drucken eingerichtet am Ende:

I [21/Nov/2002:20:16:36 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb (PID 5704) for job 1.

E [21/Nov/2002:20:16:36 +0100] [Job 1] cli_session_request() failed...

E [21/Nov/2002:20:16:36 +0100] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...: Success

E [21/Nov/2002:20:17:36 +0100] [Job 1] cli_session_request() failed...

E [21/Nov/2002:20:17:36 +0100] [Job 1] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...: Success

vielleicht hilft das weiter

----------

## zweistein12

Hi 

Samba brauchst du meiner Meinung gar nicht, kann mich aber auch Irren.

Aber in der log steht doch schon mal der Grund warum es nicht geht, du musst jetzt nur noch dem xp beibringen das der Gast doch darauf zugreifen darf, eventuell Passwoerter abstellen oder aehnliches.

Schau mal auch in der docu zu cups, was dort zum Thema steht. Ich werde mich heute abend erst wieder darum kuemmern hoennen.

viel Glueck und noch einen schoenen Tag

Mario

----------

## saschman66

Ich hab es jetzt hinbekommen, der Drucker geht. Es gibt nur noch ein Problem, der Drucker druckt nur Schrott. Irgendwie hab ich den falschen treiber. 

Hoffentlich weis jemand einen passenden Treiber

----------

## KiLLaCaT

dumme frage aber:

bist du dir ganz sicher, dass 1. das gast-pw stimmt und2., dass der gast drucken darf(einfach mal von windows aus probieren)

MfG

jax

----------

## saschman66

Gast darf drucken, daran liegt es nicht. Außerdem Gast hat gar kein passwort

----------

## KiLLaCaT

warum schreibst du dann ein passwd?

```
smb://gast:gast@192.168.0.2/CanonBub 
```

ich wuerds trotzdem mal als normaler user versuchen

----------

## someones

Hallo

Das Posting ist zwar schon alt aber ich habe da noch was hinzuzufügen, da ich gerade mit selbigem Problem kämpfte.

```

"Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR: cli_session_request() failed..." 

```

Dem smbclient können anscheinend keine IP's als Ziel übergeben werden.

```

# smbclient //192.168.0.5/hpdeskje -U [Windows username]

added interface ip=192.168.0.6 bcast=192.168.0.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

session request to 192.168.0.5 failed (Called name not present)

session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)

Password:

session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

```

Wenn man ihm jedoch den Win Rechnernamen mitgibt ist er glücklich  :  :Rolling Eyes: 

```

# smbclient //supernova/hpdeskje -U [Windows username]

added interface ip=192.168.0.6 bcast=192.168.0.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

Got a positive name query response from 192.168.0.5 ( 192.168.0.5 )

Password:

Domain=[HOME] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

smb: \> exit

```

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege, aber zumindest hat es so bei mir funktioniert.

have fun

someones

PS: ich sollte mein dhcpd mal UNIX like 192.168. >1< . X umstellen   :Laughing: 

----------

